# FreeBSD equivalent of ViVARD



## balanga (Nov 21, 2017)

Has anyone ever come across a FreeBSD equivalent of ViVARD ?

Or is there a way to run it from a Grub ISO or even a UBCD ISO?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2017)

sysutils/smartmontools


----------

